# British Spey



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

SPEY was one of the BP River Class built in various yards in the 70s including the Clyde.She came from Lithgow/s at Port Glasgow in 1974 and I took her some 5 years later in March 1979 passing Greenock outbound.


----------

